# tou, tás, tá, tava...



## Dymn

Boas,

O quão habitual é a redução das formas do verbo _estar_? Soaria demasiado formal ou afetado se alguém pronunciasse a primeira sílaba da palavra, na fala coloquial? Já li algures que, ao menos no Brasil, a única forma que não está sujeita à redução é o infinitivo. É verdade? O que acham?

Muito obrigado


----------



## machadinho

Dymn said:


> O quão habitual é a redução das formas do verbo _estar_?


Na fala é muito habitual. Na escrita aparece em tweets e mensagens de celular.



Dymn said:


> Soaria demasiado ou afetado se alguém pronunciasse a primeira sílaba da palavra, na fala coloquial?


Não, nem um pouco.



Dymn said:


> Já li algures que, ao menos no Brasil, a única forma que não está sujeita à redução é o infinitivo. É verdade? O que acham?


Ou não entendi ou é falso. Na fala:

(1) Eu vô tá lá te esperando.

O 'tá' é o infinitivo 'estar' numa forma reduzida.

PS: Não 'tou'. É 'tô'.


----------



## pfaa09

Dymn said:


> Soaria demasiado ou afetado se alguém pronunciasse a primeira sílaba da palavra, na fala coloquial?


??? _Soaria demasiado..._ falta aqui melhor adjectivação.
Machadinho entendeu a pergunta, mas eu não consigo percebê-la, sobretudo a questão da primeira sílaba.


----------



## Dymn

pfaa09 said:


> ??? _Soaria demasiado..._ falta aqui melhor adjectivação.


Desculpe, quis dizer "_formal_" mas esqueci-me de escrevê-lo.



pfaa09 said:


> sobretudo a questão da primeira sílaba.


Refiro-me a "_es-_", embora em português lusitano não seja realmente uma sílaba pois a pronúncia padrão é /ʃtaɾ/, que eu saiba.



machadinho said:


> Ou não entendi ou é falso. Na fala:
> 
> (1) Eu vô tá lá te esperando.
> 
> O 'tá' é o infinitivo 'estar' numa forma reduzida.


Então é falso.



machadinho said:


> PS: Não 'tou'. É 'tô'.


Sim, quando leio comentários de brasileiros leio "_tô_" e uma vez quando escrevi "_tou_" (num contexto coloquial, claro) um rapaz brasileiro corrigiu-me para "_tô_". Mas entendo que todos os "_ou_" vocês leem /o/, sem o _u_, não é?


----------



## guihenning

Dymn said:


> Desculpe, quis dizer "_formal_" mas esqueci-me de escrevê-lo.
> 
> 
> Refiro-me a "_es-_", embora em português lusitano não seja realmente uma sílaba pois a pronúncia padrão é /ʃtaɾ/, que eu saiba.
> 
> 
> Então é falso.
> 
> 
> Sim, quando leio comentários de brasileiros leio "_tô_" e uma vez quando escrevi "_tou_" (num contexto coloquial, claro) um rapaz brasileiro corrigiu-me para "_tô_". Mas entendo que todos os "_ou_" vocês leem /o/, sem o _u_, não é?


Não, não todos, nem em todos os contextos, mas, no geral, sim, há monotongação extensiva.


----------



## machadinho

Dymn said:


> Sim, quando leio comentários de brasileiros leio "_tô_" e uma vez quando escrevi "_tou_" (num contexto coloquial, claro) um rapaz brasileiro corrigiu-me para "_tô_". Mas entendo que todos os "_ou_" vocês leem /o/, sem o _u_, não é?


O guihenning já respondeu. De todo modo, seja a pronúncia uma ou outra, a escrita é e será 'tô'. É questão de "ortografia", por assim dizer, não de fonética.


----------



## jazyk

Os portugueses escrevem tou: Tou = estou - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## machadinho

Não sabia.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, nós escrevemos "tou". E aliás eu digo "tou", não digo "tô", porque sou do norte.


----------



## machadinho

Tudo bem. Não sabia. Peço desculpas. Como a pergunta do @Dymn mencionava o Brasil --- _en passant,_ é verdade --- fui levada a crer que estivéssemos falando só de lá.


----------



## englishmania

Não há problema, só estava a comentar o que se passava por cá.


----------



## Isadora Silva

Dymn said:


> Boas,
> 
> O quão habitual é a redução das formas do verbo _estar_? Soaria demasiado formal ou afetado se alguém pronunciasse a primeira sílaba da palavra, na fala coloquial? Já li algures que, ao menos no Brasil, a única forma que não está sujeita à redução é o infinitivo. É verdade? O que acham?
> 
> Muito obrigado


Na forma coloquial, costuma-se usar o verbo "estar", na forma retraída: "tá".
Exemplo: 1. Tu tá em casa ou na escola?


----------



## Alecm

Isadora Silva said:


> Na forma coloquial, costuma-se usar o verbo "estar", na forma retraída: "tá".
> Exemplo: 1. Tu tá em casa ou na escola?


O exemplo não foi correto, porque nesse caso a forma em reduzir seria "estás", ou "está" como costumamos conjugar, não no infinitivo.


----------



## Vanda

Mas o verbo é "estar", correto?


----------



## pfaa09

Isadora Silva said:


> Exemplo: 1. Tu tá em casa ou na escola?


Aqui está uma clara diferença entre as variantes europeia e brasileira.
No PtEu, se usarmos o pronome pessoal *tu*, então usamos a conjugação coloquial *tás *(Tu estás).
Ainda no PtEu, se usarmos o *você *(formal), então usamos a conjugação coloquial que Isidora Silva indicou, ou seja, o *tá.*
Também quero salientar que o que mais se ouve é: (Tu) *tás* onde?

Nota: Ouve-se muito *aonde* (erradamente) no lugar de *onde*.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Aqui está uma clara diferença entre as variantes europeia e brasileira.


Contanto que se tenha sempre em mente que 'tu tá' é regionalismo no Brasil e não representa a variante brasileira como um todo. Eu jamais tuteio.


----------



## jazyk

Completamente de acordo com a explicação acima. Sempre me incomoda muito ouvir personagens cariocas ou tidas como tal de novelas da Globo usar tu com a terceira pessoa.


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> Contanto que se tenha sempre em mente que 'tu tá' é regionalismo no Brasil e não representa a variante brasileira como um todo. Eu jamais tuteio.


Sim, como é óbvio. Estamos a falar em linguagem coloquial.
Além disso, no Brasil há diferenças de região para região.


----------



## jazyk

Nem na linguagem coloquial da minha região e da Machadinho se fala assim, por isso estranhamos muito.


----------



## machadinho

Confirmo. Nem na linguagem coloquial. Nem com o meu cachorro eu digo isso.


----------



## Vanda

jazyk said:


> Completamente de acordo com a explicação acima. Sempre me incomoda muito ouvir personagens cariocas ou tidas como tal de novelas da Globo usar tu com a terceira pessoa.


Interessante, também fico prestando atenção nisso. Em Santa Catarina, em janeiro, observei que os catarinenses também não conjugam o verbo com a 2 a pessoa, mas com a 3 a .


----------



## englishmania

Isso é interessante para mim. Pensei que o uso  de, por exemplo, "tu vai" era mais generalizado.


----------



## jazyk

Se é que este mapa está correto (eu julgo que não de todo, porque há falantes do Rio de Janeiro que usam o tu, pelo menos no esteréotipo divulgado pela televisão), o tu, com conjugação na segunda ou terceira pessoa, é minoritário no Brasil.

Onde se fala “tu” e onde se fala “você” no Brasil? Por que a diferença?


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Isso é interessante para mim. Pensei que o uso  de, por exemplo, "tu vai" era mais generalizado.


Não, english, não, eu imploro: 'tu vai' só ocorre onde ocorre o 'tu'. Mas 'tu' não é generalizado. Logo, 'tu vai' tampouco é.

Veja o mapa abaixo. (Obrigada, @jazyk.)


----------



## englishmania

Sim, já tinha visto. Só pensava que era mais comum.  Eu acredito!


----------



## guihenning

Concordo com o mapa, mas eu diria que tem havido um uso crescente da forma "tu" nalgumas partes do país. Continua sendo minoritário, é verdade, mas tenho a impressão de que há dez anos esse uso era muito mais restrito.
Sobre o uso da forma correta (ou quase), há bons exemplos aqui (de Santa Catarina — o segundo estado de baixo para cima no mapa) que é mais raro que a conjugação "tu vai, tu fala" do mesmo estado (e região).


----------



## machadinho

Mas repare que, logo depois de dizerem 'podes me responder' e 'tu achas', dizem 'porque tu não sabe receber crítica'. Uma amiga gaúcha me contou que os pais dela usam direitinho a conjugação correta na segunda pessoa o tempo todo com ela, mas que ela mesma só consegue se fizer esforço.


----------



## guihenning

Sim, eu _reparara_  no verbo "saber" que tem aparecido sistematicamente na terceira pessoa, mas mesmo os usos do pretérito*** e do imperativo estão _bem empregados_. A discrepância ainda é menor que o uso geral.

*** com alteração de "fize*st*e" para "fize*ss*e" como também acontece nalgumas partes do Nordeste. Já vimos alteração similar em NO*ST*RUM > no*ss*o


----------



## meencantesp

Queria dizer, a título de observação, que considero esquisito nós brasileiros escrevermos "tô" em vez de "tou" e mais ainda "tá lá" em vez de "tar lá", etc.

Tudo bem que é informalidade, mas, se fosse para representar a pronúncia monotongada, deveríamos ser coerentes e escrever também "cantô", "andô", "vô". Quanto à omissão dos erres finais em infinitivos, a qual, aliás, não é fenômeno categórico, deveríamos semelhantemente escrever "fazê", "andá"... Não que não aconteça, mas nesses casos é bem mais malvisto escrever "foneticamente" do que em "tá lá". Quem não pronuncia os erres em substantivos, deveria da mesma forma escrever "amô", "Salvadô"... Duvido muito que coisas como "tá lá" existissem na escrita antes da Internet.

Contudo, pior ainda é ler de adultos "Não entendir", "Ele andar rápido" e parecidos. Sinal de que o ensino linguístico brasileiro não passa do primário.


----------



## Nonstar

meencantesp said:


> Queria dizer, a título de observação, que considero esquisito nós brasileiros escrevermos "tô" em vez de "tou" e mais ainda "tá lá" em vez de "tar lá", etc.
> 
> Tudo bem que é informalidade, mas, se fosse para representar a pronúncia monotongada, deveríamos ser coerentes e escrever também "cantô", "andô", "vô". Quanto à omissão dos erres finais em infinitivos, a qual, aliás, não é fenômeno categórico, deveríamos semelhantemente escrever "fazê", "andá"... Não que não aconteça, mas nesses casos é bem mais malvisto escrever "foneticamente" do que em "tá lá". Quem não pronuncia os erres em substantivos, deveria da mesma forma escrever "amô", "Salvadô"... Duvido muito que coisas como "tá lá" existissem na escrita antes da Internet.
> 
> *Contudo, pior ainda é ler de adultos "Não entendir", "Ele andar rápido" e parecidos. Sinal de que o ensino linguístico brasileiro não passa do primário.*


Putz, com todo respeito, mesmo com todas as minhas idiossincrasias, ISSO acho dureza.


----------

